# 90% silver in quarters



## watcher6880 (Jan 27, 2012)

I read somewhere a few weeks ago that there is over 90% silver in pre 1967 quarters. I cannot relocate the exact URL but I figured some of you seasoned veterans might know better than anyone.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 27, 2012)

Watcher, check out the information at this site:

http://coinflation.com/

Take care!

Phil


----------



## MysticColby (Jan 27, 2012)

As phil said.
quarters and dimes, dated 1964 and before are the most common.
though you won't find very many in circulation. almost everyone knows they are worth more than their face value - currently about 24 times their face value. I remember like 20 years ago in elementary school everyone was looking for quarters with all-silver edges
I've been looking at coin dates for about 6 years now, starting when I found a 1943 mercury dime in my pocket full of coins. In all the time I've been looking at my change, I've found exactly 2 dimes and 1 quarter that were 1964 or before (including that first one).
What's most annoying to me: My Dad gave me a 1923 Peace Dollar when I was young (highly circulated). I held onto it thinking it would be worth like $100 some day. Turns out it's really only worth as much as the silver it contains is worth. Coins less than ancient (or errors) seem to have no collectors value. Going to be a while before it's worth $100...

What is fairly common (I find about 1 every other day) is copper pennies (1982 and before are 95% copper + 5% zinc), currently worth about 2.5 cents. Could be used to cement silver if you have no better option, but it's fairly easy to get a better option.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 27, 2012)

There's two things that make a coin valuable..rarity and collect ability or to put it another way supply and demand. Some very rare coins are relatively cheap because no one really wants them other much commoner coins can have high values because their highly collected, condition can also vary the coins value but unfortunately age doesn't.


----------



## Lobby (Jan 30, 2012)

In my scrap gold biz, I routinely buy coin collections. There are two types: the coffee can collection, and the serious collector.

The coffee can collection is what most folks have. Every time they find an interesting coin, they toss it in the can. Then when the price of silver has gone the way it has, they sell the can. Finding a $100 dime / quarter / half in that coffee can will be like winning the lottery. Sure it happens, but don't count on it. Actually expect otherwise.

The serious collector has a very different collection. He's normally purchased rare coins over the years and has kept them in very good shape. There's $ in these collections.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 6, 2012)

I just uploaded a document to Scribd that summarizes the metal content of US coins.

Take a look at:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/80700970

Dave


----------

